# What Best Approximates a Maul?



## LordVyreth (Aug 25, 2007)

Basically, I have a character that uses what is basically a really heavy spiked ball on a stick, so something like a morningstar, but more so.  If you ever played Silent Hill 3, that's sort of what I'm aiming for here.  Did they ever make stats for something like this in 3rd Ed?  Or should I just make it a greatclub that does multiple types of damage?  What category of weapon would it be; simple, martial, or exotic?


----------



## Henry (Aug 25, 2007)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Basically, I have a character that uses what is basically a really heavy spiked ball on a stick, so something like a morningstar, but more so.  If you ever played Silent Hill 3, that's sort of what I'm aiming for here.  Did they ever make stats for something like this in 3rd Ed?  Or should I just make it a greatclub that does multiple types of damage?  What category of weapon would it be; simple, martial, or exotic?




Complete Warrior has one, an exotic weapon called a Maul, basically is a medium weapon, does 1d10, x3 crit, and can be used in two hands with martial proficiency. It's basically the Bastard Sword of Blunt weapons. I know this because my Crusader is using one in a new D&D game. 

It only does blunt, but I don't think there'd be a problem letting it do piercing as well. It's up to the DM, though.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 25, 2007)

Well greatclub is the closest with the Core rules. Though I question if the greatclub merits being a martial weapon.

There is a bastard sword/war axe equivalent of the hammer in a 'complete' book and the FR setting.
There is a two handed martial 1d12 x3 crit hammer in races of stone IIRC
There is an exotic two handed 1d12 x 4 crit hammer weapon in MM4

I'd _say_ a martial two handed 1d12 x2 crit piercing and bludgeoning weapon would be fair. Though not everyone will agree with that. 

BTW If you were willing to suck up -2 on ALL attacks, you could legally wield a large morning star in two hands and you would only need simple weapon proficiency.


----------



## Henry (Aug 25, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> BTW If you were willing to suck up -2 on ALL attacks, you could legally wield a large morning star in two hands and you would only need simple weapon proficiency.




I had actually planned to do that with a Bugbear Cleric in a Planescape game once -- Giant Spiky Mace, Spiked Plate mail and all -- but never got to.


----------



## jasin (Aug 25, 2007)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Basically, I have a character that uses what is basically a really heavy spiked ball on a stick, so something like a morningstar, but more so.



Isn't a maul a big hammer?

There's the "earth breaker" in Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide (which is available as a free download from Paizo) which is a really big hammer-like two-handed martial 2d6 20/x3 bludgeoning weapon.

I also remember a "warmace" from somewhere (Complete Warrior), which is a really big mace: one-handed exotic 1d12 20/x3 bludgeoning, -1 to AC because it unbalances you, if I'm recalling correctly. So you might just make a morningstar version by adding piercing to the mix.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Aug 25, 2007)

If you've got the last issue of the Age of Worms adventure path, there's stats for an Executioner's Mace- it's a two-handed exotic weapon that deals 1d12 damage, x3 crit, and you can choose to either deal Piercing damage, Slashing damage, or Bludgeoning & Piercing damage. (Picture a huge morningstar with a blade running along one side, and a pick coming out of the other side.) It's a nasty weapon, and looks awesome when wielded by a colossal deity made up entirely of worms.


----------



## gnfnrf (Aug 25, 2007)

There's the Goliath Greathammer in Races of Stone, a 2d6 / x3 (x4?) exotic bludgeoning weapon.

--
gnfnrf


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2007)

Wierd that it's statted that way in Complete Warrior.

In the Arms & Equipment Guide, the Maul is listed as a Martial melee weapon (size Large, as the book is 3.0; in 3.5 terms that would mean a Medium Two-Handed weapon).  It deals 1d10 damage with a x3 crit; it's basically a Warhammer increased to two-handed proportions by getting a small increase in base damage die.

It would really suck for that to be an Exotic weapon, unless it has the Bastard Sword's advantage of being one-handed Exotic, but useable two-handed as a Martial weapon.

For reference, the Maul in 3E was first statted in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, and it's from there that the A&EG directly reprinted the stats from.


----------



## Kmart Kommando (Aug 26, 2007)

just use the stats for dwarven waraxe, make it bludgeoning, done.


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Aug 27, 2007)

I would go with greatclub myself, but yes. Take a weapon from the Core rules, change its shape/name but not game effect and you are good.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 27, 2007)

*"What Best Approximates a Maul?" *
I think it's the "Rend" action after hitting with two claw attacks.   




			
				Henry said:
			
		

> I had actually planned to do that with a Bugbear Cleric in a Planescape game once -- Giant Spiky Mace, Spiked Plate mail and all -- but never got to.



It's not too late! You still can!


----------



## Enforcer (Aug 27, 2007)

Just copy the greataxe and change the damage type. There's no good reason why a 2-handed Bludgeoning weapon should do less damage than its Slashing counterparts. After all, the warhammer is identical to the battleaxe other than damage type.

So we'd get the Maul: 2-handed only, 1d12/x3, Bludgeoning. Have it weigh 10 lbs. and cost 30gp (or whatever). Done.


----------



## fw190a8 (Aug 27, 2007)

The word "maul" originates from the old English word "mealle" which used to mean "mace, wooden club, or hammer." (Source.) In general a maul is not a very specific term, and could apply to a wide range of heavy blunt weapons. It might be possible to get a bit more information from the context in which the word is used.


----------



## Particle_Man (Aug 27, 2007)

Iron Heroes has one: 2d6, x3 crit, 8 gp, 12 lbs, Bludgeoning.  I suppose if you want a spiked one you could make it piercing and bludgeoning.


----------



## LordVyreth (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow it looks like I have more options than I expected.  I'll go over this part of my adventure some time tomorrow, giving me a little time to make a decision on the subject.


----------



## eamon (Aug 31, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Just copy the greataxe and change the damage type. There's no good reason why a 2-handed Bludgeoning weapon should do less damage than its Slashing counterparts. After all, the warhammer is identical to the battleaxe other than damage type.
> 
> So we'd get the Maul: 2-handed only, 1d12/x3, Bludgeoning. Have it weigh 10 lbs. and cost 30gp (or whatever). Done.



Playing devil's advocate here, but you can also see it the other way around: there's no reason that all damage types should be equivalent either.  The way it's now, almost all serious ranged damage is piercing, and serious melee damage is slashing (since the "big" damage dealers are two handed weapon wielders).  That means that there's a difference between the different damage reduction types, and there's nothing wrong with that, right?  More variety, no extra rule complexity, means more fun in my book ;-).  I'd leave the "best" two handed melee damage in slashing hands, therefore.


----------



## Enforcer (Aug 31, 2007)

Alternatively, for those interested in having their character's weapon match both their stylistic choice and not having to pay for that choice with less effectiveness, having equal damage between maul and greataxe is a fine way to go. And since the one-handed versions (warhammer and battleaxe) are already identical for damage and crits, using 1d12/x3 for the maul is actually more consistent with the rules we already have. All my opinion, of course, and LordVyreth will do whatever he wants.


----------

